# Using local programs over ssh



## kr651129 (Jul 2, 2012)

I have a emulators/virtualbox-ose running Arch Linux right now and I've set up network bridging so I can SSH into it from a x11/gnome-terminal.  My question is if I have a large file that I need to edit and I'd rather use editors/gedit over vi can I do this via SSH?


----------



## diolu (Jul 2, 2012)

I am assuming you want to use the gedit of Archlinux? You can do that by forwarding the X connection. SSH to archlinux with `ssh -X -Y <archlinux>` and launch gedit, it should show up as a window under FreeBSD. This work*s* over the net too if you connect by SSH to a remote machine.


----------



## lockdoc (Jul 2, 2012)

You could also mount your archlinux with FUSE SSH mount and then use the local (FreeBSD) gedit.


----------



## kr651129 (Jul 2, 2012)

FUSH SSH mount was perfect for what I'm doing but when I try and save files to the mount point, I get a kernel panic and my system shuts down


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 2, 2012)

NFS or Samba is going to be more reliable than any of the FUSE stuff.


----------

